# A Hobbit's Life Expectancy Rate



## ingolmo (Apr 20, 2005)

I'm sorry if this has already been posted here, but I've been thinking about this for quite a long time: 
What is the average life expectancy rate of hobbits? 
In the Fellowship of the Ring, in the first chapter, in the second paragraph it is given that when Bilbo reaches the age of ninety without any sign of old age, the hobbit-folk call him well-preserved. 
Humans are usually called well-preserved if they reach the age of about fifty without any sign of old age. So, if hobbits call another fellow hobbit well-preserved at the age of ninety, their life-expectancy must be much more than that of humans. 
Feel free to post your thoughts and views. 
-Ingolmo


----------



## Wraithguard (Apr 20, 2005)

I would say the average lifespan is about that of a human if slightly more. Most likely around 80. If you take into consideration that Gerontius Took (Old Took) Reached an age of 130. I would say that their life expectancy is actually quite similar to Humans. I will do research


----------



## ingolmo (Apr 21, 2005)

It's probably a few decades more, about 95-110. If you look at appendix B at the end of the Return of the King, you'll see that both Merry and Pippin died at an age of more that 100, and Samwise was 102 when he passed over the Sea.
-Ingolmo


----------



## Alatar (Apr 21, 2005)

In FotR it says that Otho died at the ripe but dissapionted age of 102 so the avearage would be about 105.


----------



## Wraithguard (Apr 21, 2005)

I researched and you are mostly correct. It is in the range of 100-110.

That should be about right.


----------



## ingolmo (Apr 22, 2005)

Thanks for your feedback Wraithguard and Alatar. Reaching the age of a hundred probably isn't such a big achievement with hobbits. Sure, I'd like to be a hobbit, they have so much time to just relax (though I'd like some Took blood, so that I'd take the ventures to sometimes travel and adventure outside the good ole Shire.
-Ingolmo


----------

